# dump trailer VS. dump truck



## treeminator (Mar 21, 2006)

i have to make a decision to buy one. because i've been sub-contracting the debris removal, i don't have anything to clean up debris at the moment.

if i buy a dump trailer, will i be kicking myself later for not getting a dump truck???

there's alot of pros and cons for both... have any of you bought a dump trailer and regret it ?


----------



## BostonBull (Mar 21, 2006)

Do a search for this topic. There were some pretty lengthy threads on this about three months ago.

I would get the dump truck if it were me thouh......more versatile and easier to maneuver in the city.


----------



## Koa Man (Mar 21, 2006)

I have both and would never sell my dump trailer, also I have had many offers. 
The trailer is easier to load, but the dump truck can get into tighter places easier. If I had to chose only one, I would keep the dump truck. If you are not using a chipper, I would get one with at least a 12 ft. bed and 5 to 6 ft. high sides. You can get a lot of brush in that space, especially if the back of the bed is the same height as the sides.


----------



## Schultzz (Mar 21, 2006)

*Pros & Cons*




treeminator said:


> i have to make a decision to buy one. because i've been sub-contracting the debris removal, i don't have anything to clean up debris at the moment.
> 
> if i buy a dump trailer, will i be kicking myself later for not getting a dump truck???
> 
> there's alot of pros and cons for both... have any of you bought a dump trailer and regret it ?



The dump trailer doesn't need maintenance or registration fees like a truck would. However, a trailer can be tough on a transmission. It depends on what you're pulling it with. Dump trailers are cheaper, and depending on their size can be maneuvered just about anywhere. Hills are not a problem in Florida but if you encounter them elsewhere you will need lots of power with a trailer. Dump trucks are more expensive to buy. Trailers need brakes either electric or surge. Some trucks need CDL's. You decide based on your needs and wallet.


----------



## Koa Man (Mar 21, 2006)

Ditto on the tranny. I would not pull a dump trailer with a light truck auto trans. It will overheat real fast when backing up. A medium duty truck with an auto is ok, but if you have a med. duty truck, then you won't need a dump trailer. If you already have a 3/4 or 1 ton pickup, it will be cheaper to just get a dump trailer and IF you get one with a gooseneck, you will be much more manuverable, but still will not be able to get in as much places as just a straight truck. If towing with a light duty truck (which means 10K GVW or under) get 4 wheel drive. It will be difficult to back up a slope without it. I was not able to back up my 8500 lb. chipper up a driveway with my 1 ton 2 wheel drive Dodge diesel with a limited slip rear. My 3/4 ton Dodge diesel with 4 wheel drive just walked it up no problem in 4 low.


----------



## Rocko (Mar 21, 2006)

If you have a dump trailer instead of a truck you will still be able to carry all of your tools in the back of the truck


----------



## woodchux (Mar 21, 2006)

Get the dump trailer....

You can always get the dump truck later and use both.


----------



## chippermaster01 (Mar 21, 2006)

*chippermaster01*

psst....go for the dump trailer.


----------



## stoneland (Mar 21, 2006)

I have a dump truck. I think it all depends on your needs. The good thing about a dump trailer is you can leave it on the site for the guys to load and come pick it up later.

I'm thinking about a hook truck for my next truck just so I can leave it on site.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Mar 22, 2006)

I worked for years with truck and dump trailer,as has been said a trailer will take its toll on your tranny..I'd still go trailer and truck if I was new to the biz.


----------



## teamtree (Mar 22, 2006)

*dump trailers are nice*

If you have a chipper then the dump truck is the way go.

If you have a dump truck already the dump trailer is a great addition. 

Lower insurance rates and easier to load.

I rented a trailer from time to time but I just bought one and it is a great investment. 

Not sure what to tell you on whether to buy one or the other to get you started. 

Need more information on the type of work you are doing.


----------



## treeminator (Mar 22, 2006)

i think the biggest selling point for myself is the low level loading and the fact that i can store a trailer in my garage (with a stump grinder inside it). i just can't see loading 200 lb logs into a dump truck. 

how do you all load that high? any tricks (besides a front loader)?


----------



## woodchux (Mar 22, 2006)

If you get the trailer 
spend the extra few dollars
and get the low profile type


----------



## xtremetrees (Mar 22, 2006)

treeminator said:


> i think the biggest selling point for myself is the low level loading and the fact that i can store a trailer in my garage (with a stump grinder inside it). i just can't see loading 200 lb logs into a dump truck.
> 
> how do you all load that high? any tricks (besides a front loader)?



Yo bro think like a egyptian. With other chunks build yourself a stairway up into the truck. Or you can roll um up a stout 2 x6.


----------



## Nickrosis (Mar 23, 2006)

Interesting hearing the opinions. I've never used a dump trailer.


----------



## LightningLoader (Mar 23, 2006)

xtremetrees said:


> Yo bro think like a egyptian. With other chunks build yourself a stairway up into the truck. Or you can roll um up a stout 2 x6.



Ok I can't take it anymore. I'm sorry, but I'm a dedicated grapple truck enthusiast. Grapple trucks have dump bodies included and then you don't have to worry about how you're going to load it. You can save yourself some time too and cut things into heavier chunks because you wouldn't have to load the stuff by hand anymore. And for your tools, you have rake and shovel holders build into the front wall of the dump body and you have all sorts of options for additional tool boxes. Don't know if this is within your price range, but I figure it's worth putting out there.


----------



## Lumberjacked (Mar 23, 2006)

That was the first thing I bought when I stated and I still have it, it is an indispensable unit, well at least in the terrain we work in. Whatever you do dont go cheap either, I spent ~$6400 on mine which is by no means the most expensive but its a pretty rugged unit. Another thing I would stay away from is scissor lifts, they cannot lift half of what straight hydraulic cylinders can lift. Plus like others stated you will have all the extra costs of running another large truck if you go with the dump truck.


----------



## Nickrosis (Mar 23, 2006)

These days, you can buy a GMC or Chevy 3500 with $0 down and get an aluminum dump body, lift gate, underbody toolboxes, 9' plow and 8' V-box salter. You never pay interest, as long as you can pay the $800/month truck payment. Hard to go wrong with that! We bought two!


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Mar 24, 2006)

Nickrosis said:


> These days, you can buy a GMC or Chevy 3500 with $0 down and get an aluminum dump body, lift gate, underbody toolboxes, 9' plow and 8' V-box salter. You never pay interest, as long as you can pay the $800/month truck payment. Hard to go wrong with that! We bought two!



Got pic Nick they sound like nice trucks are they gas or diesel..


----------



## Nickrosis (Mar 24, 2006)

Not a very good picture from my cell phone, but here's one of them getting lettered. They're both gas trucks, one has drop-down sides, both have strobes, and 4 rear lights each. They cover the year's payments just doing the snow in the winter.


----------

